# Where can I get wheels for this type of cart?



## izmepeggy (Nov 27, 2011)

I ran across this cart..I was looking for one just to start with so I don't want to put a lot of money into something that may get wrecked...But, someone but bike wheels on it and they are buckled..So can I find cart wheels for this oldie? Or should I just pass..They still don't know what they want for it..( go figure ) Any advise would be VERY appreciated.




Peggy


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 27, 2011)

I got mine at My link and put in a "no flat" liner from Walmart.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 27, 2011)

Great website thank you,But I need a 20"..That is what is on it now..I have a 31" mini..Do you think it would raise the cart to high using a 26" wheel? There is no axle. Just the fork like on a bike..


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 28, 2011)

Peggy,

It looks like you would definitely want to stick with the 20" wheels. 26" wheels very well may not fit in the space you have from axle to frame, and would make the cart unbalanced for a 31" mini, I think. You would do well to ask specifically HOW the cart got to be in that condition (Wreck??) and pay close attention to the welds on the frame etc, just in case anything else was damaged. Hopefully it happened falling off a truck or something, and not with an actual pony attached!! Otherwise, if it checks out, it wouldn't appear to be a bad starter cart.

Katie


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

> Hopefully it happened falling off a truck or something, and not with an actual pony attached!!


something like this wasn't necessarily a "wreck", a buddy of mine did worse just hitting a tree root in a wilderness trail competition. Hence the reason I am going out of wire rims to "heavy-metal".








You can buy both through Kingston Saddlery, and several other places.

If anyone has an idea where I can find 24" metal rims with pneumatic tires, please let me know. I want the ones like Kingston has, but theirs only come in the smaller sizes.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2011)

shelterwood said:


> Peggy,
> 
> It looks like you would definitely want to stick with the 20" wheels. 26" wheels very well may not fit in the space you have from axle to frame, and would make the cart unbalanced for a 31" mini, I think. You would do well to ask specifically HOW the cart got to be in that condition (Wreck??) and pay close attention to the welds on the frame etc, just in case anything else was damaged. Hopefully it happened falling off a truck or something, and not with an actual pony attached!! Otherwise, if it checks out, it wouldn't appear to be a bad starter cart.
> 
> Katie


Hi Katie,After talking to the people that have the cart, nothing surprises me...lol..I can just see it now,a poor little UNTRAINED Mini running scared across the field with the cart bouncing like there is no tomorrow.



.They sounded VERY uneducated about the cart..They sold the Mini and so have the cart left to sell...If I can only find wheels for it..They still don't know how much they want for it..They were SHOCKED when I told them wheels could run up to $80 a piece..That is probably why it has bike wheels on it..And they will be even more shocked when I tell them I'll give $50 for it...lol..Peggy


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> something like this wasn't necessarily a "wreck", a buddy of mine did worse just hitting a tree root in a wilderness trail competition. Hence the reason I am going out of wire rims to "heavy-metal".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

[/quote

I checked those out.Good prices..But this cart has NO axles, just the fork, like the front wheel on a bike..That is why I'm having trouble finding wheels.

All you need to do is go to a cycle shop, or machinist shop and have them put the "spindle" in the hub for you. A friend of mine had the same thing done to her wire wheels, and I think the machinist only charged her like $15 or so for the two spindles.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Great idea..I never thought of that..I will check that out..Thank you....eggy


----------



## CZP1 (Nov 28, 2011)

I think they have 20" wheels on that website I posted. I have 26 on mine since my mini is 36".


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 28, 2011)

I would definitely replace bike wheels they buckle if you look at them, even the good ones are not up to a cart...


----------



## paintponylvr (Nov 28, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> If anyone has an idea where I can find 24" metal rims with pneumatic tires, please let me know. I want the ones like Kingston has, but theirs only come in the smaller sizes.



Fairview Country Sales - Millersburg, OH 330.359.1501. Willis and Merl (not sure if I spelled either name correctly). They have a heavy duty wheel and a no-flat insert in that size. Not cheap to buy - but worth every penny according to two of my friends. You lose the cushion of the pnuematic tire tho. You can order today, and it will go out in the morning... I've had great service from them so far. Have no idea what the shipping is on those tires.

They have it in the 20" size as well - for the OP. ..

I have the catalog at home and can scan and attach photos if necessary - they don't have a website.


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

paintponylvr said:


> Fairview Country Sales - Millersburg, OH 330.359.1501. Willis and Merl (not sure if I spelled either name correctly). They have a heavy duty wheel and a no-flat insert in that size. Not cheap to buy - but worth every penny according to two of my friends. You lose the cushion of the pnuematic tire tho. You can order today, and it will go out in the morning... I've had great service from them so far. Have no idea what the shipping is on those tires.
> 
> They have it in the 20" size as well - for the OP. ..
> 
> I have the catalog at home and can scan and attach photos if necessary - they don't have a website.


Please do send me all the info you can...pictures, prices etc...if you don't mind. I don't mind losing the cushion of the ride, the ground is usually plenty soft, as long as they are wider then the narrow rubber rimmed metal wheels of my Trail cart...which I love, but the wheels do sink into the sod if it is wet at all.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> something like this wasn't necessarily a "wreck", a buddy of mine did worse just hitting a tree root in a wilderness trail competition. Hence the reason I am going out of wire rims to "heavy-metal".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was on the website CZP1 had posted http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200486376_200486376


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 29, 2011)

izmepeggy said:


> This was on the website CZP1 had posted http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200486376_200486376



Thanks! I had missed that...whoo-whoo, this very likely saved me a ton of money. I had two sets of the nylon wheels with fully pneumatic tires in the past, but am thinking I will go for the rubber/no-flats this time. The wheels I was looking at are metal, and would cost me over $400 by the time they got here. For the price, I am definitely giving these a try. I don't like them, I am sure I can resell them for a regular cart.


----------



## izmepeggy (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> Thanks! I had missed that...whoo-whoo, this very likely saved me a ton of money. I had two sets of the nylon wheels with fully pneumatic tires in the past, but am thinking I will go for the rubber/no-flats this time. The wheels I was looking at are metal, and would cost me over $400 by the time they got here. For the price, I am definitely giving these a try. I don't like them, I am sure I can resell them for a regular cart.


You can always call them..I saw they had a toll free number..Love it when you can call them free..


----------



## Jules (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Peggy, I know this is an older thread, but was wondering how you got along with getting a starter cart?

I have a second hand jogger with leaf suspension that was only $400 (even EE carts run to the $600-700 with shipping here) which is my starter. It just has motorbike wheels on it.

I am cart shopping (or dreaming?!



) at the moment for something a bit comfy and lurvely for later in the year. It is so hard to weigh up the pros and cons of each cart and the price vs. features aspect.


----------



## LazyRanch (Apr 7, 2012)

I have two 33" guys. Our easy entry cart has 20" wheels, my HyperBike has 24", and both carts have airless, solid tyres. I do have pneumatic 24" tyres for the HyperBike, but I hardly get to use them because we have goathead - the ruin of all things pneumatic, and any given swimming pool liner. The 24" tyres are an awesome size, however - WAY better than the 20" and especially for going out on the trails. My bicycle shop has been really helpful with various aspects of both my carts and he said he could put my EE cart into a heavy duty 24" rim with airless tyres for about $100. If I actually USED the EE cart more, I would go for it.

If you have a bike shop nearby - especially one that does a lot of business with mountain bikes, marathoners, or other competitions, I would suggest you load up your cart and pay him a visit. And don't be shy! The last two years my bike shop guy has given me reflectors, discounted my bike computers (What are you DOING with these things that you have to replace them???) and taught me the fastest way to get a tyre back on a rim. He knows this stuff is for something "horsie" but no clue what. Last year at the end of the season I arranged some photos in a frame, collage style, and gave it to him. He keeps it up on his "Wall of Fame" with cyclists competing all over the world!


----------



## susanne (Apr 7, 2012)

I trained Mingus to drive using a Shetland-sized no-axle cart, and it was quite tough (except for the shafts, hehe). It had bicycle wheels, as the stress was vertical. I would talk to someone at Kingston Saddlery, even show them a photo of your cart, and get their honest opinion. Their spoke wheel has 5-inch hubs, so I'm sure that would be too wide, but the heavy duty wheel might work. As for Marathon wheels, take a look at the reviews on Amazon.com -- epic fails just with garden carts.


----------

